# AW AutoFest Javelin Exclusive



## chriscobbs (Nov 20, 2003)

Newly added AW Javelin to the AutoFest lineup.










http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=188224

Large Image: http://www.theautofest.com/files/JavelinArt_Final_copy-111.jpg


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Alright, I'll bite if no one else will.................

This looks like a JL push car with CAD work done to it for the decals?

Am I wrong?

I want one though!

-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## Mark Hosaflook (Jan 5, 2001)

The art was done by Mike Groothuis Designs. He has penned several LightningFest and Autofest castings for me in the past and hopefully in the future. Mike also worked for Playing Mantis and was one of the few who survived the buyout with RC2. Chicago was not for him but that is another story. Mike also does many of the casting designs for Greenlight die-cast as well. His work is very respected in the industry. Autofest has no less than two professional design teams that do our work. The other being Velocity Studios out of California. 

Was it done on CAD? I'm not sure but this is a photoshop picture since four parties had to agree on the final work and often changes are done. Make that larger, move that logo, type of thing.

This will be pad printed, there is no decals on the car. AutoFest works direct with manufacturers and all work is factory done or factory approved.

Since Tony Karamitsos and I both opened the sealed cases, freed the cars off of a running chassis that were inside Jewler's case boxes, I'm pretty confident this was not a push car.


----------



## Mark Hosaflook (Jan 5, 2001)

SCJ said:


> Alright, I'll bite if no one else will.................
> 
> This looks like a JL push car with CAD work done to it for the decals?
> 
> ...


 
It was a very nice gesture from all involved to offer this piece FREE at the show. It must have been better received from other slot car vendors as I've already promised to do the next project with Jeff at Motor City Toyz. We can't get it done by show time so I'm tinkering with something for the Holidays.


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Mark Hosaflook said:


> It was a very nice gesture from all involved to offer this piece FREE at the show. It must have been better received from other slot car vendors as I've already promised to do the next project with Jeff at Motor City Toyz. We can't get it done by show time so I'm tinkering with something for the Holidays.




Geez...

Maybe I should have added a couple smiley faces as that apparently came off the wrong way. I wasn't knocking anything or anyone, in fact we are planning to attend both shows as a vendor and have had exclusive cars made for us in the past.
I was stating the fact it is a push car as the car pictured above HAS no chassis (i.e. a push car!) and that the images placed over the car are Computer images again as in NOT there!

-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## Piz (Apr 22, 2002)

In my opinion that was the best looking Javalin AW/JL did ! No reprint of an old afx paint job and nothing too fancy , just a good color choice and a set of clean stripes . I wish more of the AW paint jobs were like this one.


----------



## Mark Hosaflook (Jan 5, 2001)

SCJ said:


> Geez...
> 
> Maybe I should have added a couple smiley faces as that apparently came off the wrong way. I wasn't knocking anything or anyone, in fact we are planning to attend both shows as a vendor and have had exclusive cars made for us in the past.
> I was stating the fact it is a push car as the car pictured above HAS no chassis (i.e. a push car!) and that the images placed over the car are Computer images again as in NOT there!
> ...


Gotcha!:jest: 

I knew when you added that edit you were getting nervous in the first reply wondering if maybe it was taken wrong. I owe you a beer/cola and will pay up at Autofest. :thumbsup:


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

*car*

Mark do you work for Tom or auto world? fcb


----------



## Mark Hosaflook (Jan 5, 2001)

With, yes. For, no.:thumbsup:


----------



## Macs_Little_Car (Oct 25, 2003)

If everybody can't find something they like at this year's Fest, they have a major problem!!!

I am excited Slots are joining us again..... I just wish the GOOSE chicken was going to be there ....


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Macs_Little_Car said:


> If everybody can't find something they like at this year's Fest, they have a major problem!!!
> 
> I am excited Slots are joining us again..... I just wish the GOOSE chicken was going to be there ....


A.) what the heck ever happened to Dave M. (Goose)
B.) the slot selection for autofest stinks, sorry, they should have at least sprayed some new colors. It is what kept me from going.

don't slam me, its my opinion, just seems like a few leftover cars shot with a decal..........and I know alot of guys agree but won't post it, but Cap't morgan has my hands behind me back, lol. sorry


----------



## Mark Hosaflook (Jan 5, 2001)

sethndaddy said:


> A.) what the heck ever happened to Dave M. (Goose)
> B.) the slot selection for autofest stinks, sorry, they should have at least sprayed some new colors. It is what kept me from going.
> 
> don't slam me, its my opinion, just seems like a few leftover cars shot with a decal..........and I know alot of guys agree but won't post it, but Cap't morgan has my hands behind me back, lol. sorry


If you check the early history of LightningFest you notice an exclusive color and pad print was always used on the slot car and it did not do very well. After the slots changed hands back and forth and we were able to land slots back in the show the past history of slot car turn out was taken into consideration, timing played into this as we had 1/3 the time it normally takes to produce something and this is in essence a new start up plan again. We needed to be creative and think outside the box for this year. 

A large investment was put forth in the past and to be honest, neither slot car sales or model kit sales ever reached the frenzy die-cast did. This info comes from the previous marketing people at Playing Mantis. It's not a jab at kits or slots it was just a fact of business. The cost to do a special slot is far higher than die-cast and the die-cast always sold out when the slots did not (for the PM years). This previous info was taken in account. The last year RC2 had a hand in slots they were basically doing a fire sale and somebody made the mistake of offering brand new stock at .25 a piece just to get rid of it. Many items were sold before the barn door closed and vendors were furious. I ordered 200 cars for the show as soon as I heard about it only to be told all orders were frozen. After I made a few calls, pulled some strings they honored the order and I in turn gave every car away at Fest. I took heat for getting the order pushed through and giving them to all who attended Dinner that year and as prizes. So even when I went to bat for something I was in turn hit over the head with it. I felt like I coundn't win.

Now here we are in 2007 again trying to fire it back up. We offer free vendor tables so we can land the top slot vendors in the area which I think we have done. We charge nothing to come to the show. The four parties involved in the above slot body donated time and money so that this is given away free. The Ford slot car for Dinner this year is an extra car above and beyond what is normally included. While the cost of the meal is indeed 60.00 I can assure you and show you in private that the actual cost involved is more than 60.00 each and many people will turn around and sell items off on e-bay at a profit after they get their bags and I have no issue with that. The sale of the die-cast AutoFest Pace car offest losses on the dinner but nothing on the slot side this year creates profit for the show so in reality a slot car and body for the show is something the die-cast side is supporting in full. It's an investment that we hope pays off in the future. 

We offered everything you asked for above in the past and honestly the reaction was not the same as the die-cast side of things. We are starting again with a different approach and format in hopes that this time we connect better with the target but the days of offering a new body or chassis in an exclusive color are gone until we see there is enough interest to support such a venture. It's almost a Mexican standoff isn't it? You want something in order to come and they want you to come to see if it's worth it to make something....in a nutshell

Some want made for show only produced exclusives to show up stating anything less is not worth their time when the past says, "Hey we did that and you still didn't come" so instead let's make this year as special as possible given the time situation at hand, make the format more slot friendly and then have numbers to prove that we should go back to the old format. I can assure you your mind set will almost guarantee doom for slots again.

I hope maybe you can see it from both sides now as I wish I could offer you your demands but I did in the past and that past was held against me. Let's prove them wrong.


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*what the?*




> We have met the enemy and he is us.


 

That's a real shame, isn't it...?
*sigh*

Scott


----------



## mrwillysgasser (Jan 3, 2002)

That AMC will be nice addition to my FEST cars .Thanks for doing this Tom and Mark and the others making this years *AUTOFEST* one of the best for slots yet!!!! 

I think we all miss the GOOSE.


----------



## Mark Hosaflook (Jan 5, 2001)

Well, another slot car body (T-jet) is in the works as well. Hopefully have the details ironed out by early next week.


----------



## Macs_Little_Car (Oct 25, 2003)

Just gets better all the time.... and lately better for the slotheads!!!


----------



## mrwillysgasser (Jan 3, 2002)

Mark Hosaflook said:


> Well, another slot car body (T-jet) is in the works as well. Hopefully have the details ironed out by early next week.


*SWEET







*


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

mrwillysgasser said:


> I think we all miss the GOOSE.


Would have to agree Kevin. Just hope he's in good health and doing well and just decided to give up slots. Maybe he ODed on White Thunders.  Dave


----------



## Hunter63 (Jan 17, 2007)

*Goose*



mrwillysgasser said:


> That AMC will be nice addition to my FEST cars .Thanks for doing this Tom and Mark and the others making this years *AUTOFEST* one of the best for slots yet!!!!
> 
> I think we all miss the GOOSE.



I hope I did not miss any news, but whatever happened to Goosechicken?


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Mark Hosaflook said:


> If you check the early history of LightningFest you notice an exclusive color and pad print was always used on the slot car and it did not do very well. After the slots changed hands back and forth and we were able to land slots back in the show the past history of slot car turn out was taken into consideration, timing played into this as we had 1/3 the time it normally takes to produce something and this is in essence a new start up plan again. We needed to be creative and think outside the box for this year.
> 
> A large investment was put forth in the past and to be honest, neither slot car sales or model kit sales ever reached the frenzy die-cast did. This info comes from the previous marketing people at Playing Mantis. It's not a jab at kits or slots it was just a fact of business. The cost to do a special slot is far higher than die-cast and the die-cast always sold out when the slots did not (for the PM years). This previous info was taken in account. The last year RC2 had a hand in slots they were basically doing a fire sale and somebody made the mistake of offering brand new stock at .25 a piece just to get rid of it. Many items were sold before the barn door closed and vendors were furious. I ordered 200 cars for the show as soon as I heard about it only to be told all orders were frozen. After I made a few calls, pulled some strings they honored the order and I in turn gave every car away at Fest. I took heat for getting the order pushed through and giving them to all who attended Dinner that year and as prizes. So even when I went to bat for something I was in turn hit over the head with it. I felt like I coundn't win.
> 
> ...



Mark, 
Thanks for all of the work you're doing. I'm looking forward to the AutoFest.
I was at the 2002 and 2003 Lightning Fest and when I saw all of the Diecast people there I was impressed with the show of support. I sent you a PM. Randy.


----------



## Mark Hosaflook (Jan 5, 2001)

Javelin's were mailed off to Joe at Mr. Coney last week. He was taking them to a special pad printer to add numbers. Can't wait to see the final product.:thumbsup:


----------



## mrwillysgasser (Jan 3, 2002)

For the "must have all" collectors they is alot to keep up with at the fest .5 fest slots.


----------



## Mark Hosaflook (Jan 5, 2001)

Don't worry, Carney is making a case to put them all in!!!


----------

